# New Nitric Acid online supplier



## dsimonl (Mar 18, 2011)

I've been a long-time lurker, and have been most frustrated getting 67% Nitric Acid both locally and shipped. 

Someone in a recent thread mentioned doing business with Sandy of Terrace Packaging co. in Kansas City. I decided to give him a call.
He now has a hazmat account with FedEx and ships with 3 day service!
His prices are excellent (ask for a case discount), and service second to none. No more frustrations!!

Give him a call: (816) 561-5377


----------



## Goldrazzy (Mar 23, 2011)

Howdy,

I am also trying to find a good nitric acid supplier. Would you be able to post prices? Can someone tell me what are good prices?

I have found

1 L for $55.83
https://www.fishersci.com/ecomm/ser...ric||acids||acid&highlightProductsItemsFlag=Y

1 Gal (3.7 L) for $40.00
http://www.refiningchemicals.com/Store.php

2.5 L for $85
http://www.dudadiesel.com/search.php?query=nitric&affiliate_pro_tracking_id=17:28:US


----------



## jimdoc (Mar 23, 2011)

Goldrazzy said:


> Howdy,
> 
> I am also trying to find a good nitric acid supplier. Would you be able to post prices? Can someone tell me what are good prices?
> 
> ...



The shipping charges are where the prices jump to unreasonable, even if the price is good to start with.
You should look for a local supplier.

Jim


----------



## Anonymous (Mar 24, 2011)

I checked http://www.refiningchemicals.com/Store.php and for 5 gallons of nitric shipped to me it would be $169.20.Thats less than $34 a gallon.If I had to buy it by the gallon,that is definitely the way I would go.


----------



## trashmaster (Mar 24, 2011)

I just called http://www.refiningchemicals.com, they are in Kansas City, Mo. 

One of my kids lives there and they can pick it up for us , If you live in northern Ar. Eastern Tenn. or Northern Miss. I would be more than happy to have her pick up your order and bring it to Jonesboro, Ar. This will save hazmat fees.

O.K. northern Al. also.


----------



## goldenchild (Mar 24, 2011)

"Hazardous chemicals are only available to business institutions. Must provide business name and address when purchasing"

This makes this route unviable for about 99% of the forum.


----------



## Anonymous (Mar 24, 2011)

Trashmaster,you need to make sure frank is aware of this.I think he can get don to pay for some,for him,but you'll need to ask him.Or let me know and I will.


----------



## trashmaster (Mar 27, 2011)

I emailed them about this and will call Monday morning and try to work out something.

will let everyony know;


----------



## Goldrazzy (Apr 15, 2011)

Howdy All,

I just wanted to follow up on this post. I wasn't really sure who to purchase from and ended up going with http://www.refiningchemicals.com/. $40 for a gallon of nitric acid and $46.97 for the shipping, for a total of $86.97. I got it in 5 or 6 days and will be buying again from them. 

I'm thinking about buying 5 gal next time, but would having that much nitric acid be a hazard?


----------



## Harold_V (Apr 16, 2011)

Goldrazzy said:


> I'm thinking about buying 5 gal next time, but would having that much nitric acid be a hazard?


Any is a hazard. If you have a method of storing safely, no big deal. Keep it out of the sun. I used to buy it 55 gallons at a time. 

Harold


----------



## Acid_Bath76 (May 2, 2011)

I notice that the search goes on for Nitric acid! Well, I hope this posting helps. I watched this video, and have decided that I could just do this on my own. The video is pretty detailed, and adds a nice visual to those that don't really like going down a list when trying to make something. I'm a visual learner, and this seemed to help me tie it all together. Enjoy. 


[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2yE7v4wkuZU[/youtube]


----------



## element47 (May 3, 2011)

Please note VERY carefully that NerdRage is working inside a fume hood. The danger of Nitrogen Dioxide brown gas can NOT be overstated. It is fiendishly toxic, and very insidious in that it produces no ill effects at first, but will produce lung edema over some number of days. This can kill you or permanently damage your lings, and there is no way to fix it once it's in your lungs. My Merck manual says NO2 is 1.5 times as toxic as HCN.


----------



## Acid_Bath76 (May 3, 2011)

element47 said:


> Please note VERY carefully that NerdRage is working inside a fume hood. The danger of Nitrogen Dioxide brown gas can NOT be overstated. It is fiendishly toxic, and very insidious in that it produces no ill effects at first, but will produce lung edema over some number of days. This can kill you or permanently damage your lings, and there is no way to fix it once it's in your lungs. My Merck manual says NO2 is 1.5 times as toxic as HCN.



One thing I should have pointed out from the very beginning!!


----------



## goldenchild (May 3, 2011)

Acid_Bath76 said:


> element47 said:
> 
> 
> > Please note VERY carefully that NerdRage is working inside a fume hood. The danger of Nitrogen Dioxide brown gas can NOT be overstated. It is fiendishly toxic, and very insidious in that it produces no ill effects at first, but will produce lung edema over some number of days. This can kill you or permanently damage your lings, and there is no way to fix it once it's in your lungs. My Merck manual says NO2 is 1.5 times as toxic as HCN.
> ...



Dr. Honeydew err um... Acid_Bath76,

Just keep in mind that the first two methods are very inefficient ways to produce very small amounts of nitric. The nitric situation is to the point where I am distilling my own with a setup similar to the one at the end of the NerdRage video. It produces red fuming which is a whole other set of issues in itself. Anyway, might I suggest you take a look at this one. It was made by one of our members. 8) 

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=T-UkqAs2MWE[/youtube]


----------



## ArsenRefineries (Jun 17, 2011)

DudaDiesel is good. Best rates I've found. Works out to 7$ a L but it will 1400$ freight shipping included and 400$ barrel deposit. Next time you buy be around 5$ a L for 67% Nitric. You can find him on ebay too besides the above listed site.


----------



## RoboSteveo (Jun 22, 2011)

Hi Evryone,
Just wondering if my fellow canucks can point me in the right direction for finding Nitric acid in Canada(Toronto) so far I've been able to find it at Jewelry suppliy shop(at Lacy's), but they only sell to schools/businesses. I know I can buy muriatic acid to use in place of HCL. Is there a suitable replacement for Nitric as well?

Please note: I'm not trying to cut corners or re-invent the wheel, just can't find the chemicals listed here or in C.M. Hokes book.
Thanks everyone.

PS I've checked most of the supplier links on here and they either won't ship to Canada, or won't sell to private individuals. 
Thanks for all your help everyone.

Nevermind I found some Nitric.


----------



## loitz2313 (Jun 26, 2011)

http://chemical-supermarket.com/search.php?mode=search. Their moto is " Making High Tech Materials & Chemicals Available to Everyone" kinda pricey...


----------



## Palladium (Jun 26, 2011)

Now that's kind of funny in a sick way. You see hydrofluoric listed and right under it you see the antidote gel for Hydrofluoric Acid contact. :shock: :shock: :shock:


----------



## jimdoc (Jun 27, 2011)

Palladium said:


> Now that's kind of funny in a sick way. You see hydrofluoric listed and right under it you see the antidote gel for Hydrofluoric Acid contact. :shock: :shock: :shock:



It probably is a very good idea to get it, if you plan on using that acid.

Jim


----------

